
Show HN: Bitfusion Profiler – Compare application performance across clouds - mbajkowski
http://profiler.bitfusionlabs.com
======
boulos
Is the "compare across clouds" part coming soon? The ffmpeg report for example
only had AWS shapes (I was hoping to see a nice head-to-head of AWS, GCE and
maybe SoftLayer).

On a more direct note, it seems like your reports should also filter based on
input size / memory requirement. The t2.micro (and GCE's f1-micro) is good
value if you can fit in its memory and you only need to process for a short
burst, but if either of those things doesn't hold you're probably not going to
be happy.

Disclaimer: I work on Compute Engine.

~~~
mbajkowski
Thanks for the feedback. Multi-loud is currently implemented for AWS and a few
Rackspace instances. The ffmpeg report should be fixed now - a small bug on
our part in the publicly visible reports.

We are working with several cloud providers as well as HPC system providers to
get them integrated, including SoftLayer. If you could connect us with someone
at GCE to get this rolling that would be of course appreciated.

Regarding your comments on instances these are very valid, and the filters you
suggest would be indeed very useful. Presently, if an instance runs out of
memory for a particular benchmark it returns a failed code and will be
excluded from the Profiler results. On the t2.* instances absolutely agreed
that they are good for bursty loads, but once the credits are depleted then
the performance drops off the cliff. For this there are two potential
solutions: First, a long running workload will expose this drop off, i.e
something that runs for more than ~30 minutes on a t2.micro. Another way,
would be for us the benchmark a credit depleted instances to show the
performance delta - we do have that on the schedule so that people can
understand the performance implications.

------
gamesbrainiac
This is an excellent idea. It might not have a lot of features that you'd
expect right now, e.g. being able to compare DO and AWS side by side, but it
can give you a comprehensive picture of what you're in for with different
cloud providers.

~~~
mbajkowski
Other than additional cloud providers, what features would be of most interest
to you?

------
Nowaker
We're likely to use it in the future to choose the right provider and plan.
However, I would definitely want to see DigitalOcean and Linode here.

~~~
mbajkowski
Thanks for the input, will add them to the list of cloud providers.

------
Veratyr
Landing page doesn't have enough info. What clouds does this support?

Can only view one "report" before being forced to register an account that
needlessly requires my personal information? No chance. You're dead to me.

~~~
mbajkowski
Point taken. Thank you very much for the feedback. We thought this may be a
bad idea. Currently the Profiler supports instances from AWS and Rackspace. We
are working with additional providers to get them on board soon.

